# Frozen windows (again)



## touchwood (Nov 8, 2009)

Yep, you have all witnessed endless threads, whingeing and the like on here about FROZEN WINDOWS. Well, it beggars belief that Audi designed a car that only worked above 10 degrees C. But they did. However, help and advice is on hand, due in part to the most excellent Jeremy Baker in Exeter Audi (Marshalls) service dept.
I had to force my door open earlier this week, so it would not shut or lock, even after it warmed up. Warning lights on the dash etc. I drove the car, went over a good old Devon pothole and the window dropped down 5mm to the shut me position. Door and window worked fine now, Dash warning eventually stopped coming on too.
The very helpful Jeremy emailed me with this fix:
(copy/pasted from the email)
What I have found out with your TT is that there is a factory authorised repair available for the issue you're having with the windows.

The repair involves removing the door cards on the vehicle & modifying a piece of internal trim which in basic terms freezes to the window at extreme temperatures stopping the windows from operating.

The cost to carry out this repair would be a labour charge of £248.40 inclusive of VAT & would take approx. 1.5 - 2 hours to complete.

I would be more than happy to arrange a booking for you if you would like this carried out.

Hope this is of some help.

Kind regards

Jeremy Baker
Accredited Service Advisor
Exeter Audi

£248.40 well spent I reckon. No more fear of frost. I will be getting this done ASAP.
So not all Audi dealers are bad then.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

So, correct me if I'm wrong, I've now to pay Audi to fix a known problem of their making? How does that work?


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry to rain on your parade but umpteen forum members have had this 'fix' and it simply doesn't work (see the numerous postings on the existing frozen windows thread).


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Tell them to F*** off about the charges and talk to Audi UK :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

I hope they charged you because you was out of warranty?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry having to pay to get it fixed........


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Presume OP was extracting the urine with that post.

If real should be sent to Audi CS asking why a charge to fix a design fault.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Wish i had £250 to waste.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

touchwood said:


> [...]The cost to carry out this repair would be a labour charge of £248.40 [...] I would be more than happy to arrange a booking for you if you would like this carried out.


Yeah I bet he would!



touchwood said:


> £248.40 well spent I reckon.


If you're in warranty then its £248.40 effectively nicked from your wallet... :/

Hope your post was sarcasm :lol:


----------



## touchwood (Nov 8, 2009)

Well, having studied the various comments on this thread, I am still going to get the work done on my out of warranty car. IF the fix does not work then the car goes back and keeps going back to Audi until they do something that does work. It would be nicer if the work was free, it would be also nice if Audi owned up to this issue and sorted it. I'm fairly sure they are keeping quiet about it. I'd just like to be able to get into my car on a frosty day FFS.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hold fire, someone on other thread has mentioned a possible new fix which he has been told is a complete new window seal. So maybe weight until after Thursday and see what the outcome is.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

touchwood said:


> Well, having studied the various comments on this thread, I am still going to get the work done on my out of warranty car. IF the fix does not work then the car goes back and keeps going back to Audi until they do something that does work. It would be nicer if the work was free, it would be also nice if Audi owned up to this issue and sorted it. I'm fairly sure they are keeping quiet about it. I'd just like to be able to get into my car on a frosty day FFS.


 :roll: i can see how this is going to play out... well we need another £250 to try another fix lol


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

You may as well just burn your money IMO.

If you absolutely have to go ahead with this 'fix' I would get it in writing beforehand that you will be fully refunded when it fails.


----------



## TTCW17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi

My wife and I have been experiencing the same issues, but having many a TT since 2003 consider this the norm.

I usually end up running de-icer into the seal against the driver/passengers windows. I have a wallet sized metal ice scraper then run between the two which seems to work. This has been the process for years up until yesterday when I purchased some wd40 high performance silicone lubricant. Window down last night,a squirt of this along the seal and no issues what so ever this morning eventhough we had a heavy frost last night. Not sure how long it will last, but it appears to be working and for £5 worth the punt.

Halfords have it in stock.

T


----------



## StevoH (Jan 17, 2018)

Only had my ex-demo two weeks and had this problem this morning. Door opened and window dropped as normal. Went to close the door and couldn't. Window frozen in up position. Rang Audi Assist and AA came out. Fuse 25 blown. This had better not happen every time we have a frost. It was only -2 degree's this morning. Not impressed.

Hate to say this but I had a Pug RCZ and I never had this problem with the windows.


----------



## Venom7000 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sorry to poop on everyones parade but the fact that such threads exist in multiple numbers and range over 700 posts per thread tells me that:
a) people are mostly idiots who cant figure out a simple problem fix 
b) are illiterate because they don't bother to read +700 reply threads and post the same question every time. 
c) are sad and lonely so they chose to "chat" about random bs inside those threads

Its kinda insulting to peoples intelligence.

1. Yes Audi really shit the bed on this one. The car literally is un-usable below 10 degrees. 
2. YES Audi should do a massive re-call and install a viable solution (but they wont because they are Audi)

3. *THE SOLUTION IS VERY EASY AND WORKS 100 %* ----> *buy de-icer in your local petrol shop*. I had this problem during my first winter with MK3. Spray the solution so it slides inside and between the rubbers and glass and car door. Wait litteraly 5 min and the door will close.
Its not a sexy solution but it works 10000% of the time.

P.s- Im not rasing you guys in this thread specifically. But cmon, 90% of the members are most likely my fathers age (between 40-50). Im 25 and still I cant believe how little thinking goes through some members heads. You all have 2x the life and car experiences and never figured this out. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Venom7000 said:


> Sorry to poop on everyones parade but the fact that such threads exist in multiple numbers and range over 700 posts per thread tells me that:
> a) people are mostly idiots who cant figure out a simple problem fix
> b) are illiterate because they don't bother to read +700 reply threads and post the same question every time.
> c) are sad and lonely so they chose to "chat" about random bs inside those threads
> ...


Logical solution... presented in a prickish way, well done!

Good luck raising help when you need it from our knowledgable and friendly group of TT nerds!

Enjoy your defrosted windows pal...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

As I recall Venom you're on the other side of the pond but here in NW England it's a very damp climate in winter so that when things freeze up there's a lot ice to defrost. I found out by trial and error that getting some deicer down the back of the rubber is the most effective method but to do that I've got to run a knife down between the seal and glass to break the ice and get the deicer inside. Without doing that it just doesn't work.
Perhaps in other parts of Europe, and maybe where you are, with lower humidity a sharp frost doesn't cause so much difficulty.
I found pouring warm water over the seal sometimes works but you then end up with more water down behind the seal which makes the problem worse when it freezes up again.
For the record I'm 63 and with all my years of life experience and car ownership I've never had to go though this sort of nonsense with any car before.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> Venom7000 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to poop on everyones parade but the fact that such threads exist in multiple numbers and range over 700 posts per thread tells me that:
> ...


Just remember to take the can of de-icer with you every night.

Don't leave it in the car :lol:


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Congratulations to Venom7000 on having solved the frozen window problem.
Perhaps with all the time saved whilst the rest of us are struggling to get into our cars on cold days he could enrol for some lessons on basic courtesy. Then he will not end up branding others who are trying to help one another as idiots, illiterates and social inadequates.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Venom7000 said:


> Sorry to poop on everyones parade but the fact that such threads exist in multiple numbers and range over 700 posts per thread tells me that:
> a) people are mostly idiots who cant figure out a simple problem fix
> b) are illiterate because they don't bother to read +700 reply threads and post the same question every time.
> c) are sad and lonely so they chose to "chat" about random bs inside those threads
> ...


Sorry pal to deflate your ego, I tried this method several months ago and on most occasions didn't work, even with "modified " seals. I sprayed de icer on both windows the night before the frost set in and didn't work the next morning. Warm water was more effective but as stated elsewhere on the forum has the obvious drawbacks.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> TondyRSuzuka said:
> 
> 
> > Venom7000 said:
> ...


I sometimes left my deicer in the boot but one morning the car was that iced up that I couldn't open the boot. I had to pour hot water over the boot to get the deicer to open drop the window to open the door. :lol:


----------



## StevoH (Jan 17, 2018)

I have emailed Audi customer services and added my problem to the list being compiled by What Car. I am awaiting a response from Audi.


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

Venom7000 while your solution is reasonably viable the way you put it across is like dog crap on the floor. Taking this aside, i have tried various solutions / ideas since i had my first MK3, the results are very sporadic.

Some days it works better than others and then others are complete crap.

Plus i don't see i should take two bags to work, one with my MAC in it and other one containing various different options for fixing the freezing issue.

I too live in the NW of England and the weather at the moment is a tad cold.

My car is still with Audi, just had a call from then and will be until the end of the week.

Unfortunately i don't have any answers so i guess its down to lets just wait and see.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shaunster1011 (Feb 11, 2018)

Im new here, just picked up my first TT last week and suprised to hear about this issue. I live right on the south coast so very hard frosts are not that common, but it was -2 the morning after I picked my car up. Opened the door and it was working fine even though the car was frosted right up, but after reading the stories on here I was worried about it!


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

You were lucky. I also live in Southampton (South Coast) and mine has got stuck 3 times in the last week. Good news though I called Audi
assistance and they did a work round. Its now in the garage having the work done to sort the issue. Fingers crossed it will work.


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Architect, I'm from the same area and use Southampton Audi (in Chandlers Ford). Would be very interested to hear from you in terms of both the exact nature of the work carried out (I'm guessing an adjustment to the window so that it does not sit so deep in the upper door seal) and whether it cures the problem. You can either post a response on here or send me a personal message.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Been driving TTs for 15 years now and get this quite often. Worst I've ever had to do in that 15 years is close the door a little harder than normal.

Am I missing something? I keep my cars for 6-7 years so it's obviously not causing any damage.


----------



## The Architect (Sep 30, 2017)

Arbalest,
No problem I will let you know when I get it back. Its in the Chandlers Ford Audi garage.
You can always send me a private message if you want more info.
Gren,
I am not sure if its a different problem on the Mk 3.However hard you tried to shut the door it wasn't going to close.
Its a strange one though because I have had the car for 6 weeks and its only recently started to be an issue.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

The Architect said:


> A
> Gren,
> I am not sure if its a different problem on the Mk 3.However hard you tried to shut the door it wasn't going to close.
> Its a strange one though because I have had the car for 6 weeks and its only recently started to be an issue.


Had mine for just over 2 years. Going through the 3rd winter with the mk3 and it seems no different to the model before it. I just have to slam the door sometimes.

Now my wife's Evoque....that's a different story. She can't get in the door without pouring water around the frame. She's had 2 of them and both have been the same.


----------

